# Doctor Who - Poll



## CannonFoddr (Jan 7, 2010)

OK - seems we've got a few Doctor Who fans on GBATemp so here's a Poll to decide Who is/was the best

There were quite a few more players (see Wiki for details) but I'm concentrating on the 'TV' (or 'TV movie') players

_[I know Matt Smith has still got to prove himself, but I've added him anyway]_

Please choose the Best and the Worse Doctor (In your Honest opinion) - but if you have more than one or an order of preference... why not post, & I may just do a league table & alter the first post accordingly

*My top 3:*
1avid Tennant
2:Tom Baker
3:Sylvester McCoy

*My Bottom 2:*
10: Peter Davidson
11: Colin Baker


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Best: David Tennant.
Why? The funniest and the cleverest doctor. (btw, Never saw Doctor Who until David tennant was acting.)

Worst: Matt Smith.
Why? Looks like a fag. (btw, Never saw Doctor Who until David tennant was acting.)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

Best so far: David Tennant
Also like: Paul McGann; Jon Pertwee (loved the Auton stories)

I think I will like Matt Smith once we see his episodes.

@Hatsu: Just be glad that RTD and Barrowman aren't the Doctor.

[OT]Anyone watch the DT special of Buzzcocks?[/OT]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Anyone watch the DT special of Buzzcocks?


I did...... Who'd imagine 'Donna' didn't know anything about the show


----------



## Shelleeson (Jan 7, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't believe just how thick she is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was a very funny edition though
voted


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

Shelleeson said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I can say is:



Spoiler



Barrowman! *shakes fist*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> All I can say is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## GoldenTalesGeek (Feb 7, 2010)

Best Doctor: David Tennant
He's got such a manic energy, and plus, he can get away with wearing Converse high tops with a suit! Also, I love the little pop culture references he spouts, like when he refers to the Master as "Skeletor" in _The End of Time: Part One_.

Worst Doctor: Colin Baker
He struck me as being way too arrogant for his own good. He also had a hard time keeping his ego in check.


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 7, 2010)

I only started watching during the revamp with Christopher Eccleston, so I missed everyone prior to that.  And like everyone on the planet, I enjoyed David Tennant immensely.  I think it's not fair to Matt Smith to have him listed on EITHER poll. We saw him for what... two minutes at the end of the last series?  And a bunch of daft promo pics.  Give the boy a chance!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 7, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> I only started watching during the revamp with Christopher Eccleston, so I missed everyone prior to that.  And like everyone on the planet, I enjoyed David Tennant immensely.  I think it's not fair to Matt Smith to have him listed on EITHER poll. We saw him for what... two minutes at the end of the last series?  And a bunch of daft promo pics.  Give the boy a chance!


The reason I've added him is that I HOPE in the future people will still pop along to this thread & cast a vote (those who havn't voted yet that is) - there is also the possibility some people have already seen him acting in other shows & may get an impression of whether he's a 'good' actor or otherwise.

I agree it's a bit unfair since we havn't seen him in the role of 'The Doctor' yet but once the new season has started I may add a NEW poll or I may be able to alter the existing one


----------



## ryohki (Feb 7, 2010)

Favourite:
David Tennant
Sylvester McCoy
Paul McGann - his audio works are excellent!
Jon Pertwee

Least Favourite:
Colin Baker, though I am starting to like him more
Tom Baker - good, but overrated
Hartnell and Troughton - only because I've not seen any of their stories, except the 3 doctors (didn't that not have hartnell though?

edit: I am actually REALLY looking forward to matt smith... I think he's going to grow into the role.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think Matt Smith should be on the list as we haven't seen him in action yet


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 7, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> I only started watching during the revamp with Christopher Eccleston, so I missed everyone prior to that.  And like everyone on the planet, I enjoyed David Tennant immensely.  I think it's not fair to Matt Smith to have him listed on EITHER poll. We saw him for what... two minutes at the end of the last series?  And a bunch of daft promo pics.  Give the boy a chance!QUOTE(alidsl @ Feb 7 2010, 01:26 PM) I don't think Matt Smith should be on the list as we haven't seen him in action yet


OK so some people don't think Matt should be included - so I've taken him off the poll (Until the new series starts)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2010)

I think David Tennant was the best, i watch the show because of him.


----------



## spinergy (Feb 7, 2010)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> I think David Tennant was the best, i watch the show because of him.


Agreed.  He was the best imo too.


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 9, 2010)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> I only started watching during the revamp with Christopher Eccleston, so I missed everyone prior to that.  And like everyone on the planet, I enjoyed David Tennant immensely.  I think it's not fair to Matt Smith to have him listed on EITHER poll. We saw him for what... two minutes at the end of the last series?  And a bunch of daft promo pics.  Give the boy a chance!




That's when I started watching the show, but I was watching it with a family member...I've only seen a couple of episodes with him and like 1 with the guy after him. So I guess I like Christopher Eccleston the best.


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 17, 2010)

David Tennant is the best.
He is the cleverest and very funny.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 18, 2010)

For me my favourite Doctor will always be Tom Baker.  There's a nostalgia factor in there cos he was the one I grew up watching.  I also like him best though because he's the one who seemed the most distant, like he was so caught up in the wonders of the universe that everything else was just a distraction.  I also preferred him because he was a more adventurous and less serious Doctor, like life was just a big game - even when fighting the enemy.

Worst Doctor ever was Paul McGann.  Overly serious and lacking in charisma.  He was just boring to watch.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> For me my favourite Doctor will always be Tom Baker.  There's a nostalgia factor in there cos he was the one I grew up watching.  I also like him best though because he's the one who seemed the most distant, like he was so caught up in the wonders of the universe that everything else was just a distraction.  I also preferred him because he was a more adventurous and less serious Doctor, like life was just a big game - even when fighting the enemy.
> Would you like a jelly baby?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Mar 18 2010, 03:50 AM) Worst Doctor ever was Paul McGann.  Overly serious and lacking in charisma.  He was just boring to watch.


Wait, what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I enjoyed the movie, and I liked his Doctor. I wish there was more TV with him on; there's just EDA at the moment. The bit in the film where he was mentioned as half human was a mistake; that's been retconned to hell and back.
Also, would you like a jelly baby?


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 18, 2010)

Tom Baker was the best.

End of.

More personality, talent and charisma in one finger than any other Doctor had in their entire body.

His ad libs were notorious and priceless, and his tyranny over cast and crew legendary.

The Bob Holmes/Tom Baker combo was always a winning one ... also known as the Gothic period, it will always remain my favourite time.

The worst Doctor for me was Colin Baker, as could never decide on the personality he wanted to portray.

The worst stories were those of McCoy. Whilst a half decent Doctor, the storylines, filled with fore-knowledge and anti-canon garbage, were dire, and along with the effects of what happens when the fans run the show ... mirrored in the recent Russell Davies tenure ... were responsible for the '89 demise of the show.

EDIT : The poll only goes to show how many Nuvo Whovians are present on this site.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Worst Doctor ever was Paul McGann.  Overly serious and lacking in charisma.  He was just boring to watch.


The few audios I've heard with him showed that he could have had the potential to be a great Doctor, sadly the people behind the movie where sort of clueless and stuck to a stereotypical view of an English eccentric man.

It used to be Pertwee as I remember watching the repeats of his stories first so he has a certain place in my heart.  However Its hard to deny Bakers character and presence, the guy could never be outclassed or out performed in any scene.

Ecclestone for me was like all of the best Doctors in one, he played the lone traveller extremely well and its such a shame that he only did one series.

Tennant just annoyed me but McCoy seemed like a generic Doctor and therefore is my least favourite.  

Colin Baker I think did the best with what he got given, he is a different Doctor and underrated for me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

Pertwee was the first Doctor I saw, watching Spearhead from Space when I was younger (which in my opinion was the best of the three Auton stories, the Auton makeup in that is still my favourite), so I like him, but I've seen some other episodes, from 1st, 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th, and they were good. Colin was treated unfairly, especially with who was in charge at the time (I think he was dating Colin's ex-wife). I've not seen a full McCoy episode, but Ace was hawt.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 19, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it wasn't Paul McGann himself that was bad.  I actually quite like him as an actor.  It was the writing of the Doctor and the character in the film.  It just wasn't a very good Doctor.  He had no flair, no charm or charisma.

Ecclestone was definitely a brilliant Doctor.  I was gutted when I found out he was leaving.  He managed to capture that wonder of the universe and joy for life that any good Doctor should have.  If I had to name my top 3 Doctors they'd be Tom Baker, Christopher Ecclestone  and Jon Pertwee.  Pertwee had lots of charisma and he was a tougher Doctor than the rest.

Oh, and topic creator.  You forgot a Doctor, although I don't think it's gonna make too much difference to the poll.  Peter Cushing was a Doctor in a couple of films.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 19, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Oh, and topic creator.  You forgot a Doctor, although I don't think it's gonna make too much difference to the poll.  Peter Cushing was a Doctor in a couple of films.Actually I didn't forget him - as said in first post I was concentrating on TV and TV film actors - Peter Cushing was an actor in an actual Film (one shown in the cinema), it's just that the film been shown on TV so many times some people think they were TV films
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Plus the two films Cushing were in were actually remakes of existing Who stories.  Also in them he is actually called "Dr. Who" and Who isn't part of his name, its just the title.  It was always intended that his name was just The Doctor.

Also they are considered non-canon and more of a alternative reality.

There is actually one actor missing who played the Doctor from the proper TV series.  Richard Hurndall, he played the First Doctor in the Five Doctors story as William Hartnell was too dead to play him.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Oh, and topic creator.  You forgot a Doctor, although I don't think it's gonna make too much difference to the poll.  Peter Cushing was a Doctor in a couple of films.


Actually, it's better if he isn't counted. The films are totally non-canon, and Cushing actually played a human scientist called Dr. Who, who invented TARDIS (instead of borrowing _the_ TARDIS) The films were based on Will Hartnell stories, so while the films are ok, I don't count them at all.

EDIT: Also, what Hadrian said. Also, with Cushing, TARDIS' doors opened outward. A difference, though not a totally major one.


----------

